# 2004 Dodge Ram QC Install Pics



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

Current setup - 

Sub, JL 13w3v3: 










Sub Amp Soundstream XTA880.2 (sucks):










"Rear" Speakers MBQuart QSC 216 in kicks:










Front & Rear Amp Soundstream XTA720.4:


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

How do you like the Soundstream XTA amps?


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

sephiroth619 said:


> How do you like the Soundstream XTA amps?


Probably not much since he said this:

"Sub Amp Soundstream XTA880.2 (sucks):


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

89grand said:


> Probably not much since he said this:
> 
> "Sub Amp Soundstream XTA880.2 (sucks):


It just doesn't have a great sound about it. I know the sub can be better in the current setup, amps are pricey though so it'll have to wait.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm assuming the RS 225's are in the doors. I have a pair of RS 180's in my doors right now, but am considering moving up to the 225's. Were you able to place the 225's in the doors without cutting metal (MDF baffle over factory 6X9 holes)?


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

The RS225's are in the doors, got a pic now:


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

Why do you think the amp is the problem? If its not severely underpowering the sub, it should not affect its output otherwise...

is that a JL box\sub setup? or is it custom? Looks good!


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

racerraul said:


> Why do you think the amp is the problem? If its not severely underpowering the sub, it should not affect its output otherwise...
> 
> is that a JL box\sub setup? or is it custom? Looks good!


Because with everything else the same, box-subs-car, a different amp sounded better. The subs were louder, went lower and sounded just better. That amp sucks.

The box is a JL Stealthbox loaded with a 13w3v3. It sounds good


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

squatchie16 said:


> Because with everything else the same, box-subs-car, a different amp sounded better. The subs were louder, went lower and sounded just better. That amp sucks.
> 
> The box is a JL Stealthbox loaded with a 13w3v3. It sounds good


it could have to do with the combination of crossovers and phase shifting....

with my setup, i'm going to try a quick downgrade, not only in power, but also just a different amp....i currently have my HU lowpass which i can not change at 80 hz @ 12db, going to my sub amp, which has another lowpass which i can not switch, variable but with a 24 db slope....i'm not 100% my problem is due to a phase shift, but i'm getting suspect, since my output is better at the lower octaves, but i'm getting problems in the upper bass range....i'm going to try an amp with a 12db lowpass, which is switchable, so i can try 80 @ 12db or 24db....

i've tried changing the polarity of the wiring, but that helped only a bit, if this makes a noticeable difference in output, i will give a heads up....


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

That sux...

I recently began having probs with my sub amp... I think it may be dying.
I also have an 04 QC... http://www.sounddomain.com/ride/224391


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

pontiacbird said:


> it could have to do with the combination of crossovers and phase shifting....
> 
> with my setup, i'm going to try a quick downgrade, not only in power, but also just a different amp....i currently have my HU lowpass which i can not change at 80 hz @ 12db, going to my sub amp, which has another lowpass which i can not switch, variable but with a 24 db slope....i'm not 100% my problem is due to a phase shift, but i'm getting suspect, since my output is better at the lower octaves, but i'm getting problems in the upper bass range....i'm going to try an amp with a 12db lowpass, which is switchable, so i can try 80 @ 12db or 24db....
> 
> i've tried changing the polarity of the wiring, but that helped only a bit, if this makes a noticeable difference in output, i will give a heads up....


Right on, good luck!



> racerraul That sux...
> 
> I recently began having probs with my sub amp... I think it may be dying.
> I also have an 04 QC... http://www.sounddomain.com/ride/224391


That looks pretty nice! IF my amps weren't a 1/2 scale replica of the Titanic i would have them both on one side. The one thing I don't like about my setup right now is there is no longer any storage space for stuff. I have a truck, it needs to have stuff in it.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

squatchie16 said:


> Quote:
> It's all fun and games until someone looses an eye. Then it's just fun and games they can't see..



No, here's how it goes:

Its all fun and games until someone looses an eye. Then its a new game, called "Find the Eye"...


LOL.


Hey, amp wise, consider what I'm doing, which is the Pioneer PRS series (new or old, doesn't matter), which are ICEpower amps, and capable of good output and sound quality. Tiny, too, I think they are 8x12x2 for 4ch, 2ch, or mono. All the same.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

metanium said:


> I'm assuming the RS 225's are in the doors. I have a pair of RS 180's in my doors right now, but am considering moving up to the 225's. Were you able to place the 225's in the doors without cutting metal (MDF baffle over factory 6X9 holes)?


Even using a 0.75" MDF baffle, I still had to enlarge the opening to fit the RS225 in the doors of my Ram. They had to be enlarged even further to fit the Peerless XLS.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

so how many Ram owners are there here?


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

JoeHemi57 said:


> so how many Ram owners are there here?


I have a 04 Ram QC. I'd be curious to see what everyone is running in their Rams to get some ideas, but not in here as I dont want to mess up his install thread  

Nice install by the way. I was curious about the JL enclosure. I'd be curious to hear a more detailed review once you get your amp issue worked out.


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

CMR22 said:


> I have a 04 Ram QC. I'd be curious to see what everyone is running in their Rams to get some ideas, but not in here as I dont want to mess up his install thread
> 
> Nice install by the way. I was curious about the JL enclosure. I'd be curious to hear a more detailed review once you get your amp issue worked out.


That amp issue will last for awhile lol. That will probably be my next upgrade after i use up the rest of the Raamat & Ensolite.


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

squatchie16 said:


> That looks pretty nice! IF my amps weren't a 1/2 scale replica of the Titanic i would have them both on one side. The one thing I don't like about my setup right now is there is no longer any storage space for stuff. I have a truck, it needs to have stuff in it.


I hear ya... I am using the other side of the storage space for the cap & power\ground distribution blocks. but I did manage to keep the fold out floor behind the drivers side.

Good luck with the amp... I hope to one day get to listen to one of those JL Stealthboxes like yours...


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

ClinesSelect said:


> Even using a 0.75" MDF baffle, I still had to enlarge the opening to fit the RS225 in the doors of my Ram. They had to be enlarged even further to fit the Peerless XLS.


Yup.. I had to cut the 6x9 hole round to fit my XLS8. And used 1" baffles to mount them...


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

WTF happened to my post!!!???

Not cool.



2004 Ram 3500 QC Dually, loaded with performance stuffs, just did the transmission beefing WOOHOO!
Nice pics on here gents 

Still a little miffed as to where my link went....


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread.php?threadid=136511

Lets try the link again.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

AUDIONUTZ! Your name fits! That is a crazy install, WOW! The isobaric sub-console was cool enough, and then you had to go and show that toolbox! Great job!


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

Will work on getting some more/better pics sometime soon. I guess the $100 walmart camera isn't that great.


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

Here are some more photo's of me doing me own sound deadening...

Right door...didn't take a pic of the left before i removed the panel











Here is a pic after the door panel is off but before the plastic vapor barrier:










And the barrier is off and i did most of the outside inner panel...










And 1 1/2 hours later...note the crappy fitting and positioning










And the ensolite (the rear speaker is not hooked up):










Somewhere at this point you may have thought to yourself "Weren't there clips on each side and bottom to fasten the panel back on with?". Yes. yes there where no holes cut out for them.

After another 30 mins i finally got the panel back on. And the power lock/window hooked up. And everything screwed in. Again.


----------



## dubbs52 (Jan 18, 2011)

does that stealthbox bump?


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

dubbs52 said:


> does that stealthbox bump?


Thread's 4 years old bud.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah this is 4 years old. But FYI, heck yes! The Ram center console Stealthbox w/13W3V3 pounds cleanly! I had it in my former truck on a 500/1.


----------

